# time required to return to Oz?



## Super150 (May 26, 2016)

H i- My partner is currently on a tourist visa and is coming up to the end of her 3 mths stay but doesn't want to return to US only to return asap. 
If she were to say take a trip to NZ would this be sufficient to come straight back in for an extra 3 mths stay? If this is the case, can you come back on the same day??
Thanks in advance for any advice given.


----------

